# well pump and bladder tank.



## paddyg (Apr 10, 2013)

I have recently replaced my bladder tank for my well and the water pressure in the house is nowhere close to what it was before I replaced tanks. What could the problem be? 

Thanks
Pat


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 10, 2013)

Check your bladder to see there is some air in there and how much. There is a tire valve usually on top, check it there. Read this first.http://inspectapedia.com/water/Water_Tank_Bladder_Adjust.htm

Then check the screens at your faucets, they may be clogged with junk from the repairs.

Oh yeah,,welcome!!


----------



## JoeD (Apr 10, 2013)

The tank should not have any effect on the pressure you have. That is controlled by the pressure switch.


----------



## paddyg (Apr 10, 2013)

JoeD said:


> The tank should not have any effect on the pressure you have. That is controlled by the pressure switch.



I changed the pressure switch out as well. Pump and everything thing else is working fine. I even checked the screens on the faucets. The water will run a descent pressure and then slowly dies down. Im not a plumber nor do I have any expierince in this field.


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 11, 2013)

When changing out something on a water system on a well it's not uncommon for a lot of accumulated minerals to let loose.  The minerals have been attaching themselves to your plumbing for years.  When you disturb them, they break loose and head downstream.  If there is a reduction in pipe size along the way, these chunks can get lodged there and restrict flow.  Same with the faucet strainers and the faucets themselves.

Is this problem at all fixtures or just some of them?


----------



## pumpguy (Apr 11, 2013)

It sounds like your pump or well is not producing enough water.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 11, 2013)

> I changed the pressure switch out as well. Pump and everything thing else is working fine. I even checked the screens on the faucets. The water will run a descent pressure and then slowly dies down.



You need a pressure gauge attached to the system to see what pressure the  pump comes on and off. Sounds like it is not coming on soon enough. Or perhaps there is too much pressure in the bladder. The pressure in the bladder(measured with the pump off and the water pressure drained down to zero) should be 2 psi less than the cut on pressure setting of the switch.


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 12, 2013)

When you have an obstruction in a water line before a faucet, the pressure is always good when the faucet is opened, then it rapidly falls off to whatever flow can get past the obstruction.  

I have had this happen working on wells and pumps over the years.  What I did that was successful several times was to disconnect the main line somewhere near the tank.  Go to a faucet in the house and blow backwards through the faucet with the cold valve open.  The air will violently push the water and hopefully the obstruction out of the pipes.


----------



## paddyg (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help every body.  I changed out my filter and the pressure has never been better.  Thanks for the help and ideas.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 12, 2013)

An important detail that not revealed before.


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 13, 2013)

> An important detail that not revealed before.



Could have made for a much shorter thread.


----------

